# Custom Kernel



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all.

I was wanting to use a custom kernel on my stock rom as I am not sure I want to do a custom rom right now. I want the custom kernel so I can freeze some apps among other things. I am hoping that I am right in thinking you have to have a custom rom to do this as romtool box isn't able to do it with the stock rom/kernel with just root and cwm/su flashed.

So with that being said, is "KnightCrusaderEI2Kernel" the kernel I am needing?

Thanks,


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Sick0 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was wanting to use a custom kernel on my stock rom as I am not sure I want to do a custom rom right now. I want the custom kernel so I can freeze some apps among other things. I am hoping that I am right in thinking you have to have a custom rom to do this as romtool box isn't able to do it with the stock rom/kernel with just root and cwm/su flashed.
> 
> ...


Not sure you need to install a custom kernel just to freeze apps... try Ultimate Backup or Titanium Backup, if root is properly installed either one should be able to freeze a system apk properly. Also, like I mentioned in another post, avoid "ROM Manager-type" apps with this device, they don't play well with it.

As far as KC's TweakStock kernel, it is rock solid and will work fine with your stock, rooted ROM.


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

So is the kernel something that can be returned to stock if you flash a custom one?

Thanks,


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Sick0 said:


> So is the kernel something that can be returned to stock if you flash a custom one?
> 
> Thanks,


Yessir


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Yessir


Ok, thouht it might be. Was looking for one to have on hand for just in case. I gather from what the Kernel Version lists as on the phone, that I need to go back to the EI2 when and or if I do. Right?

Thanks!


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Sick0 said:


> Ok, thouht it might be. Was looking for one to have on hand for just in case. I gather from what the Kernel Version lists as on the phone, that I need to go back to the EI2 when and or if I do. Right?
> 
> Thanks!


Interestingly, due to Samsung Magic, the exact kernel version of ALL current kernels for this phone are absolutely identical and show "2.6.35.7-EI2"... changing any value in the version when compiling causes boot loops on the device.

But to answer your question, yes, you can go between any kernels, including the stock one, at your leisure.


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe changing kernals is more for themes and overclocking. titanium backup works great for me to freeze apps. but then again tweaked 2.2 rom is working great also for me and I have only been doing this for a couple weeks. My sugestion would be to get rooted, I used the simplified guide. make sure to use the older version of superuser as stated in the guide and do not let it update. use clockworkmod recovery to do a nandroid backup. then slap that 2.2 on there you wont be sorry. btw I am using this kernal and it is working fine as well. https://www.box.com/s/e85baae17616dc9c498f


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a scare with my phone, thought I had really messed up. So I don't guess I will be running anything short of stock









Thanks for all the help.


----------



## _bag_ (Mar 27, 2012)

Sick0 said:


> Had a scare with my phone, thought I had really messed up. So I don't guess I will be running anything short of stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have CWM, it's ridiculously hard to completely brick your phone by messing around. No matter what kind of voodoo I've done, I've always managed to recover it somehow. Don't give up that easily


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

_bag_ said:


> If you have CWM, it's ridiculously hard to completely brick your phone by messing around. No matter what kind of voodoo I've done, I've always managed to recover it somehow. Don't give up that easily


not to mention, even if you cant get to CWM... you can use the bootloader to flash systemfs.rfs, and recovery.bin files...

the only real way to brick this phone is if you try to replace the bootloader, which i wouldn't recommend.....


----------



## caveman90 (Jul 14, 2012)

_bag_ said:


> If you have CWM, it's ridiculously hard to completely brick your phone by messing around. No matter what kind of voodoo I've done, I've always managed to recover it somehow. Don't give up that easily


I agree, if I can do this with no help other than reading then you can too. just feel free to ask those questions you have first.


----------

